# injecting clexane in stomach 26wks preg



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

hi, I posted this in the MW section and they suggested asking you for a reply too.
I am 26 wks preg and just been put on clexane injections as I'm at risk of DVT, - the nurse said it was okay to do them in my stomach, just wanted to check this was correct as a friend was told not to do them there after 12 wks of pregnancy. 
Also, I was wondering how/ if the clexane could affect blood loss during delivery. I lost about half a litre of blood when I had DD1 which I know isn't a vast amount but have worried myself that the clexane will lead to serious blood loss this time







I should have asked the consultant all this but my brain seems to turn to mush during appointments, 
thanks in advance, spooks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Clexane is only licensed for use to inject in the stomach. There is no reason that you can't inject into the stomach when pregnant. As pregnancy progresses though it can be more difficult to find a skin fold to inject in as bump gets bigger. Some people do then switch to using the thigh, however this is not a licensed injection site and you should check with your consultant first before doing this.


There is an increased risk of bleeding during labour if using Clexane. Many clinicians will advise stopping it in the days before labour starts (much easier to do if having a planned section or induction). It does all depend on individual patient and what all the risk factors are. You'll need to speak to consultant about this at next appointment to discuss what would be best for you personally.


Maz x


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks


----------

